# this one's for the girls



## cowgirl

I wish we had a police department like this...............


----------



## DaveNay

Aww...c'mon, put this stuff in the ladies locker room please!


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll take number two and four please.
Lord have mercy!!


----------



## cowgirl

and the rest.......................


----------



## cowgirl

and some more............


----------



## cowgirl

> Aww...c'mon, put this stuff in the ladies locker room please!


 
I warned you.  The title does say "this one's for the girls"

Hey, you guys post women photos in the general forum.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good golly!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rep points for Cowgirl!!  haha


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Obviously there is no drug testing for steroids in that PD.


----------



## pirate_girl

PBinWA said:


> Obviously there is no drug testing for steroids in that PD.


 
I'd wager there is a good gym nearby for those gorgeous hunks of beefcake...


----------



## lightning123

I like, I like, I like -  Very nice - thanks for sharing!


----------



## HulaMac

Thank you for the eye candy.


----------



## Erik

good thing they don't work in Oregon, that looks like misuse of county property....
but at least it's not a fire truck, eh?


----------



## HulaMac

Thanks for the reminder, Erik. Cowgirl, bring on the firemen!!!!!!!!


----------



## fogtender

cowgirl said:


> I wish we had a police department like this...............


 
Geezzzeee... they promised they weren't going to release my photo from the early years...






Do you think that gun looked too big on me?


----------



## cowgirl

nah the gun looks good on you fogtender.  How about some more pictures fogtender?????

Sorry gals, but I don't have any photos of firemen.


----------



## pirate_girl

cowgirl said:


> nah the gun looks good on you fogtender. How about some more pictures fogtender?????
> 
> Sorry gals, but I don't have any photos of *firemen*.


..


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks PG.  The fireman are just as nice as the cops.

Keep the photos coming!!!!!!!


----------



## HulaMac

I think the firemen wins hands gown.


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

*I think I am going to be thanked tomorrow...*

*Nothing like a sexy hairy man... whew!!*


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> *I think I am going to be thanked tomorrow...*
> 
> *Nothing like a sexy hairy man... whew!!*


 

Oh cripes... That was my other photo that wasn't suppose to be shown....


----------



## pirate_girl

*back to the firemen, make that a hairy fireman...*
*yowza!*
*(don't worry Doc, I'm gonna behave in this thread) lol*


----------



## pirate_girl

fogtender said:


> Oh cripes... That was my other photo that wasn't suppose to be shown....


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


>


 
Good thing with Age, all my parts fell off so I am not recognized by the "Old" photos now...  Hell, one day I sat down so hard, my "Barrel Chest" fell down around my waist.  So let that be a lesson to "Plopping" down on hard chairs!


----------



## pirate_girl

fogtender said:


> Good thing with Age, all my parts fell off so I am not recognized by the "Old" photos now... Hell, one day I sat down so hard, my "Barrel Chest" fell down around my waist. So let that be a lesson to "Plopping" down on hard chairs!


Ahh then, I think I've seen pics of you Foggy, you aren't bad..


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> Ahh then, I think I've seen pics of you Foggy, you aren't bad..


 

Ah, you seen the photos where I am hanging upside down and have the ol' Barrel Chest back where it belongs....


----------



## pirate_girl

fogtender said:


> Ah, you seen the photos where I am hanging upside down and have the ol' Barrel Chest back where it belongs....


HAHA!
I think all the men on here are utterly handsome.
Must be all the outdoorsy work y'all do.


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> HAHA!
> I think all the men on here are utterly handsome.
> Must be all the outdoorsy work y'all do.


 
Well most of us around here are confused with the bears on many occations...  Heck, we even take our spring bath and they still complain!


----------



## cowgirl

Very nice PG.  But I do have to disagree with you on the hairy guys.  I prefer my men with a bare chest like the first photo.


----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


> I'd wager there is a good gym nearby for those gorgeous hunks of beefcake...


 

oh my gosh.  PG, they would want you to WAIT till they got done working on THEMSELVES.................stupid men!


----------



## Bulldog1401

cowgirl said:


> Very nice PG.  But I do have to disagree with you on the hairy guys.  I prefer my men with a bare chest like the first photo.



Men have hair on their chest. Boys don't.


----------



## cowgirl

Some hair is good, but just not completely covered.  Just my opinion


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

It's all about the eyes with this one...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## cowgirl

Very very very nice PG.  Bring on the eye candy!!


----------



## pirate_girl

cowgirl said:


> Very very very nice PG. Bring on the eye candy!!


More to come my dear....


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow.....


----------



## pirate_girl

Yep!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh!


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> Yep!!


_*His pecker is all dirty! eeeewwwww!*_


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> _*His pecker is all dirty! eeeewwwww!*_


Well then you need to strip him down and clean him off, dontcha??
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee LOL!


----------



## fogtender

American Woman said:


> _*His pecker is all dirty! eeeewwwww!*_


 
Get real, that is where he stores his spare pair of socks...


----------



## American Woman

fogtender said:


> Get real, that is where he stores his spare pair of socks...


It's rare to find a woman with big boobs that are natural any more, because of plastic surgery.....I wonder when we can say that about peckers?


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> It's rare to find a woman with big boobs that are natural any more, because of plastic surgery.....I wonder when we can say that about peckers?


 
my nose is all natural, thankyewverymuch!     
(and for the record, I have fairly large thumbs, too...)


----------



## cowgirl

PG and AW you gals crack me up.  But hey I will take one for the team and be responsible for cleaning his pecker off. LOL

Pecker implants, I can only imagine.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTYNIqcHqP0"] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTYNIqcHqP0[/ame]

Oh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Trakternut

Nose is kinda small.


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> Nose is kinda small.


 
I wasn't looking at the nose


----------



## cowgirl

did anyone get a look at his thumbs?????????????


----------



## pirate_girl

cowgirl said:


> did anyone get a look at his thumbs?????????????


Didn't have to, my eyes were focused in one area toward the end


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## American Woman

Oh my God!  



Trakternut said:


> Nose is kinda small.


It was? I need to go back and look 



> cowgirl did anyone get a look at his thumbs?????????????


Yes I did, and they were long with muscles


----------



## pirate_girl

OH!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


>


*This guy looks good???? He's a joke in his fly sunglasses and sunburn *


----------



## Big Dog

Ya'll need to take it to the Ladies area and free Willy ..............


----------



## pirate_girl

I think he's kinda hot.. not overdone with the muscles.. nice hair.. nice bike..
I guess I prefer real men to muscle jerks


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> OH!


What's up doc? (bugs bunny....not doc forumsforums)


----------



## pirate_girl

American Woman said:


> What's up doc? (bugs bunny....not doc forumsforums)


I think we can see what's up.
hehe ohhhhh  LOL


----------



## rback33

OK.. I hate to be the fun killer, but maybe this thread should be moved to Adult Topics as well... Seems this thread is not too different than some of the other ones that have been moved.... I don't have any issue with the content personally, but it would seem better suited over there...


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> OK.. I hate to be the fun killer, but maybe this thread should be moved to Adult Topics as well... Seems this thread is not too different than some of the other ones that have been moved.... I don't have any issue with the content personally, but it would seem better suited over there...


*I agree  *


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> *I agree  *



I knew *YOU* would


----------



## Bobcat

So far, I see nothing in these posts that would require moving the thread, but I'm guessing the girls are about to kick it up a notch, hmmm? Either way, let them have their fun, just bring back BDs 'good' avatars!


----------



## rback33

bobpierce said:


> So far, I see nothing in these posts that would require moving the thread, but I'm guessing the girls are about to kick it up a notch, hmmm? Either way, let them have their fun, just bring back BDs 'good' avatars!



OK... here is MY reasoning... if pubic hair is visible.. it should be in adult topics or the locker rooms....  Your thoughts may vary.


----------



## Bobcat

I agree the pubes are on the edge, but I think there is far more reason for the latest Sri Lanka thread to be moved to the 'adult' forums. Your thoughts may wander aimlessly though the Kansas corn fields.


----------



## rback33

bobpierce said:


> I agree the pubes are on the edge, but I think there is far more reason for the latest Sri Lanka thread to be moved to the 'adult' forums. Your thoughts may wander aimlessly though the Kansas corn fields.



I can certainly see you point on that thread. I have not been over there for a few days.  I am somewhat numb to that stuff for some reason. I had planned to be a forensics pathologist when I was in high school, but got tired of school too fast. I have seen all of the faces of death videos.... It truly is a terrible thing. It still seems different to me, but it's tough to explain why...

and we have WHEAT fields... corn is in Nebraska and Iowa 

I don't know where Skurka is, but he and you will be glad to know I am gonna be on vacation starting on Wednesday so I will be posting as much as possible and NOT be on company time while doing it....


----------



## Bobcat

rback33 said:


> <snip>
> and we have WHEAT fields... corn is in Nebraska and Iowa



Flat, stuff growing...same diff.  



rback33 said:


> I don't know where Skurka is, but he and you will be glad to know I am gonna be on vacation starting on Wednesday so I will be posting as much as possible and NOT be on company time while doing it....



Oh great. I suppose you're going to let your Sushi side shine? _say that three times fast._


----------



## rback33

bobpierce said:


> Flat, stuff growing...same diff.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great. I suppose you're going to let your Sushi side shine? _say that three times fast._



Nah.... I don't have the patience to look for the stuff he finds. How the hell does he do that? Speaking of... where the hell IS Sushi?

As far as vacation... me and the fam will be in SC for a wedding. Not sure who much 'puter time I will have, but well get as much as possible. May get some drunk posting out of me...


----------



## howierd3866

my myspace pics.


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> So far, I see nothing in these posts that would require moving the thread, but I'm guessing the girls are about to kick it up a notch, hmmm? Either way, let them have their fun, just bring back BDs 'good' avatars!


 
I don't intend to take this anywhere but where it's been.
I am mindful what should be posted in what forum.
Pubes is as far as it goes, but if the girls want something more..
then move it to the _other _place.. 
I won't disappoint.
I gareAwwwwwwwTeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> I knew *YOU* would


Ofcourse *I* would! because I'm the new a$$kisser now!


----------



## American Woman

howierd3866 said:


> my myspace pics.


This guy won't work......Zebra striped speedos?


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> I don't intend to take this anywhere but where it's been.
> I am mindful what should be posted in what forum.
> Pubes is as far as it goes, but if the girls want something more..
> then move it to the _other _place..
> I won't disappoint.
> I gareAwwwwwwwTeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol





I'm probably gonna regret this girls, but the pubes gotta go! 





.
.
.
.
.


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.chippendales.com/the_men/the_chippendales.php


----------



## cowgirl

> *This guy looks good???? He's a joke in his fly sunglasses and sunburn*


 
I agree Terrible F.



>


 
There's a surfboard?????????



> I'm probably gonna regret this girls, but the pubes gotta go!


 
That's Funny.


----------



## EastTexFrank

howierd3866 said:


> my myspace pics.


 
You gotta be shittin' me.  If that is your self image of you ... sorry to say ... you're f***ed.


----------



## American Woman

Y'all keep talk'in about the pubes....what pubes?


----------



## ddrane2115

bobpierce said:


> I'm probably gonna regret this girls, but the pubes gotta go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .


 

where have I seen that before


----------



## EastTexFrank

American Woman said:


> Y'all keep talk'in about the pubes....what pubes?


 
Hell, I must have missed them too.  Now I have got to go hunting back through 5 pages of crap looking for them.  Life is too short.


----------



## EastTexFrank

PG, with every post, you impress me more and more.


----------



## Bobcat

EastTexFrank said:


> Hell, I must have missed them too.  Now I have got to go hunting back through 5 pages of crap looking for them.  Life is too short.




The only ones you want to see are at the bottom of page 4. DO NOT look for the ones before page 4!!!


----------



## American Woman

EastTexFrank said:


> Hell, I must have missed them too. Now I have got to go hunting back through 5 pages of crap looking for them. Life is too short.


You better let me do it....These guys will wonder about you if you go back over 5 pages of sexy guys looking for pubic hair


----------



## EastTexFrank

bobpierce said:


> I'm probably gonna regret this girls, but the pubes gotta go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .


 

Pass the Bic and let's move on ... to better things hopefully!!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

American Woman said:


> You better let me do it....These guys will wonder about you if you go back over 5 pages of sexy guys looking for pubic hair


 
Thank you AW for saving me from myself.  Sometimes, late at night, after 2 scotchs I get these metal abberations.


----------



## American Woman

EastTexFrank said:


> Thank you AW for saving me from myself. Sometimes, late at night, after 2 scotchs I get these metal abberations.


 No problem...I'll go look for the pubes


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Y'all keep talk'in about the pubes....what pubes?



There is SOOO much about this that's wrong...

*wonders if he needs to shoot a PM to redneck* 

And many thanks to Bob for getting this thread back on track!


----------



## howierd3866

AW I do have them in camo...and group I do trim bushes for a living....I have special toys to use......also I very busy so I'm REAL PICKY who I work for...Howard


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> There is SOOO much about this that's wrong...
> 
> *wonders if he needs to shoot a PM to redneck* !


What? What'd I do?.....
So!   Go ahead and tattle! he ain't gonna beleive you anyway


----------



## American Woman

howierd3866 said:


> AW I do have them in camo...


You would! 


howierd3866 said:


> and group I do trim bushes for a living....I have special toys to use......also I very busy so I'm REAL PICKY who I work for...Howard


----------



## jpr62902

Awwwww, I hate to burst all you ladies' bubbles, but you realize all the dudes in these pics are gay?  Talk about forbidden fruit.  Sheesh!


----------



## cowgirl

> Awwwww, I hate to burst all you ladies' bubbles, but you realize all the dudes in these pics are gay? Talk about forbidden fruit. Sheesh!


 
It doesn't matter, they are still great to look at.  Its just eye candy


----------



## American Woman

jpr62902 said:


> Awwwww, I hate to burst all you ladies' bubbles, but you realize all the dudes in these pics are gay? Talk about forbidden fruit. Sheesh!


Why is it when we look at guys y'all gotta say "their gay" ?  
It's not going to turn us off any more than you hearing the girl you are looking at is a lesbian. Unless it's Rosie Odonnel  Now......see how long it takes you to get the mental picture of her in daisy dukes up the crack of her butt outta your head


----------



## pirate_girl

jpr62902 said:


> Awwwww, I hate to burst all you ladies' bubbles, but you realize all the dudes in these pics are gay? Talk about forbidden fruit. Sheesh!


Gay?
No.. he just looks _horny_ to me...


----------



## EastTexFrank

American Woman said:


> Why is it when we look at guys y'all gotta say "their gay" ?
> It's not going to turn us off any more than you hearing the girl you are looking at is a lesbian. Unless it's Rosie Odonnel  Now......see how long it takes you to get the mental picture of her in daisy dukes up the crack of her butt outta your head


 
I was enjoying this thread right up to the point where where you introduced this image of Rosie.  God damn it, now you couldn't burn that vision out of my brain with a blow torch.  Shame on you AW for scaring small children and grown men. That's not fair, it's dirty pool.  If I wake up screaming in the middle of the night I'll tell my wife to blame it on AW.  She'll not know what I'm talking about but we will ... won't we.?? May your consience bother you forever more.


----------



## EastTexFrank

PG, I know that you just want to blow on his tooter!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> I was enjoying this thread right up to the point where where you introduced this image of Rosie. God damn it, now you couldn't burn that vision out of my brain with a blow torch. Shame on you AW for scaring small children and grown men. That's not fair, it's dirty pool. If I wake up screaming in the middle of the night I'll tell my wife to blame it on AW. She'll not know what I'm talking about but we will ... won't we.?? May your consience bother you forever more.


Rosie O'Donnell... every single time I think of that woman I think of something her ex Tom Arnold said in reply to her nasty comment about his penis size.
"Even a 747 looks small when it lands in the Grand Canyon"


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> PG, I know that you just want to blow on his tooter!!!!!


Honey, I'd play some jazz on that thing and thank "Dizzy" for the experience.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Rosie O'Donnell... every single time I think of that woman I think of something her ex Tom Arnold said in reply to her nasty comment about his penis size.
> "Even a 747 looks small when it lands in the Grand Canyon"


 
Sweetheart, I love you but I don't think that was Rosie. For the life of me I can't remember what her name is right now, could it be Rosanne? Not that it makes much difference, switch out the light and I'm sure you couldn't tell them apart in the dark.


----------



## Bobcat

pirate_girl said:


> Rosie O'Donnell... every single time I think of that woman I think of something her ex Tom Arnold said in reply to her nasty comment about his penis size.
> "Even a 747 looks small when it lands in the Grand Canyon"



Sheesh!  That poor man. Rosanne Barr AND Rosie O'Donnel?


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Sheesh!  That poor man. Rosanne Barr AND Rosie O'Donnel?


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh CRIPES!!
LOL!!
Ok Bob, ya got me.. pay backs are a bitch lmao!!
Roseanne, Rosie... bahhh.. both the same in my mind..
I think I'll saunter off in late night embarrassment now
haha! Pirate Girl messed up! ka-ching!!


----------



## Bobcat

Ah,  gee. I wasn't looking for payback, really I wasn't.


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Ah, gee. I wasn't looking for payback, really I wasn't.


Surrrrrrrrrrre you weren't..
Ya got me..

Smooch!


----------



## howierd3866

cowgirl said:


> It doesn't matter, they are still great to look at. Its just eye candy


I agree I'd don't care if they are just eye candy I look at women pics and I dont care if they are gay....just eye candy right.


----------



## American Woman

EastTexFrank said:


> I was enjoying this thread right up to the point where where you introduced this image of Rosie. God damn it, now you couldn't burn that vision out of my brain with a blow torch. Shame on you AW for scaring small children and grown men. That's not fair, it's dirty pool. If I wake up screaming in the middle of the night I'll tell my wife to blame it on AW. She'll not know what I'm talking about but we will ... won't we.?? May your consience bother you forever more.


  
Seriously......how was your night?


----------



## pirate_girl

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Maybe this _should _be moved soon..


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


Pubic hair! pubic hair! ummmmm.....nice thumbs too


----------



## pirate_girl

you got it!!


----------



## cowgirl

PG you just made my day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Cowgirl.
There's more where that came from.
I am glad to see you gals enjoy _fine art_ as much as I do.. 

*Oh my dear Lord!!*










*



*

*Good thing I got the fan going in here..*
  *haha!!*


----------



## cowgirl

Oh my the shower guy is really hot!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Dog

I try to do my part for the female members ............


----------



## American Woman

That second guy better be careful, he's got a HANDFUL! 
Thanks BigDog


----------



## cowgirl

very nice big dog.  i agree aw the second guy does have a handful.  I could help him with that. LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> I try to do my part for the female members ............


 
OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Thank you Doggie.. woof!!

(sorry gals, Imagebeaver sucks-I'll use another host and get back to this thread with some sexywexy menz) lol


----------



## pirate_girl

wait a minute.. I have to look at that again....

LOL! mercy me!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

Is that a Kel-tec or a snubby in his drawers ...............


----------



## Bobcat

Dammit, who's been posting my pictures online?!?!


That's all me, buddy, and stop looking at my drawers!


----------



## pirate_girl

bobpierce said:


> Dammit, who's been posting my pictures online?!?!
> 
> 
> That's all me, buddy, *and stop looking at my drawers*!


Make me!!


----------



## American Woman

Looks like the "pickle" that waiter had


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rGfrjUxwYo"]YouTube - Damn, I Wish I Was Your Lover[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## terbear1963

Not really a soccer fan but saw him on Leno last night showing this advertising billboard and was impressed


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ YummEeeeee David Beckham..


----------



## terbear1963

YUP!!!


----------



## cowgirl

Nice, I like what I See.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oooooo la la..


----------



## cowgirl

he is incredible hot. wow


----------



## pirate_girl

cowgirl said:


> he is incredible hot. wow


 isn't he though?


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok Girls!!
Stand back.. don't fight over this one!!



























































Made ya look!!


----------



## cowgirl

PG you made my day.    Now that is some funny s***t.


----------



## pirate_girl

, I'm glad I made you smile..


----------



## American Girl

Wow, this has been 7 pages full of Lust-N-Laughter.  I need to take a little more time to explore this area of "fine art" as PG so aptly put it.


----------



## fogtender

pirate_girl said:


> ..


 

Heck, I thought this guy was a hero or something, then I realized he just hangs around the Gym staring at himself in the mirror... 

Having his finger on the trigger was the give-a-way, no real gun person puts their finger on the trigger unless you are going to shoot something, unless this guy is about to take out the Photographer....


----------



## cowgirl

Gun? What Gun?


----------



## pirate_girl

cowgirl said:


> Gun? What Gun?


I don't see a gun..


----------



## American Girl

fogtender said:


> Heck, I thought this guy was a hero or something, then I realized he just hangs around the Gym staring at himself in the mirror...
> 
> Having his finger on the trigger was the give-a-way, no real gun person puts their finger on the trigger unless you are going to shoot something, unless this guy is about to take out the Photographer....


 
Oh, I'd make him shoot something, alright...grrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Galvatron

hey i don't need to hold a gun....i have a Hugh i tell ya Hugh weapon to compete with that.....and it has never once fired blanks.

Form a orderly line ladies


----------



## American Girl

Galvatron said:


> hey i don't need to hold a gun....i have a Hugh i tell ya Hugh weapon to compete with that.....and it has never once fired blanks.
> 
> Form a orderly line ladies


 
    *Do you give out free samples???  *


----------



## Galvatron

American Girl said:


> *Do you give out free samples???  *


It's always been a pleasure to give for free


----------



## American Girl

Galvatron said:


> It's always been a pleasure to give for free


 
 *Great!!!  Let me check my frequent flyer miles and see if I have enough to collect on that!!!*


----------



## Galvatron

American Girl said:


> *Great!!!  Let me check my frequent flyer miles and see if I have enough to collect on that!!!*



i do hope you aint got high mileage


----------



## American Girl

howierd3866 said:


> AW I do have them in camo...and group I do trim bushes for a living....I have special toys to use......also I very busy so I'm REAL PICKY who I work for...Howard


 

*Hmmm...a professional bush trimmer...complete with toys...sounds like a man after my own heart!  Do YOU give free samples?*


----------



## howierd3866

American Girl said:


> *Hmmm...a professional bush trimmer...complete with toys...sounds like a man after my own heart! Do YOU give free samples?*


hell NO all the free samples I ever gotten were just that "sample"


----------



## American Girl

Galvatron said:


> i do hope you aint got high mileage


 
Ouch!!!  A lady never reveals her age, weight, or mileage status...


----------



## American Girl

howierd3866 said:


> hell NO all the free samples I ever gotten were just that "sample"


 
*Well how do you expect me to endorse the product if I haven't even tried it?!?! *


----------



## howierd3866

American Girl said:


> *Well how do you expect me to endorse the product if I haven't even tried it?!?! *


trying it and sampling it is 2 different things.


----------



## American Girl

howierd3866 said:


> trying it and sampling it is 2 different things.


 
I see...so if I'm not satisfied, do your services come with a money back guarantee?  Or do you just keep trying until you get it right?


----------



## howierd3866

American Girl said:


> I see...so if I'm not satisfied, do your services come with a money back guarantee? Or do you just keep trying until you get it right?


I learn long time ago never put anything in writing it might haunt you for 18 years


----------



## American Girl

howierd3866 said:


> I learn long time ago never put anything in writing it might haunt you for 18 years


 
   Guess that WOULD be a tough lesson to learn...I wouldn't know, I don't have any kids.  But I DO know about putting things in writing and getting stuck in a marriage.  Twice.  And I always thought I was a quick learner...


----------



## Galvatron

American Girl said:


> Ouch!!!  A lady never reveals her age, weight, or mileage status...



I dont need to know them things due to the fact your personality has said it all


----------



## American Girl

Galvatron said:


> I dont need to know them things due to the fact your personality has said it all


 

Hmmm...don't know whether to be insulted or feel complimented by that one...


----------



## Erik

American Girl said:


> *Hmmm...a professional bush trimmer...complete with toys...sounds like a man after my own heart!  Do YOU give free samples?*


is that ALL you want him after?
and keep in mind - he likes to brag about how fast he can trim that bush - and how even faster he is to get to the next one...


----------



## American Girl

Erik said:


> is that ALL you want him after?
> and keep in mind - he likes to brag about how fast he can trim that bush - and how even faster he is to get to the next one...


 
Ouch...guess I'll just have to slow him down a bit...


----------



## Trakternut

...or, make him come back for more!


----------



## American Girl

Trakternut said:


> ...or, make him come back for more!


 

Oh, they *ALWAYS* come back for more...that one goes without saying...


----------



## Trakternut




----------



## terbear1963




----------

